# what else can i keep in my tank?



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I have a 10 gallon shrimp tank which i keep red cherries and some crystal red shrimp. I also have 3 otos in the tank. The tank is fairly heavily planted, has a heater and a filter. Even though i love watching the shrimp, i was wondering if there were any fish i could possibly house with them. My crystal reds are berried and i want to try to keep some of the fry so they can fill up my tank. I was looking into some galaxy rasboras as they're pretty small but i don't know if they would wipe out all the shrimplets. 

I'd also be open to the idea of adding some different shrimp as well. I was interested in some of the green caridina shrimp that jimmyjam was selling but i don't know if they would interbreed with my crystal reds - i know they're both caridina but i was hoping there was a chance they could be housed together - i believe they are the "Caridina cf. babaulti spp. 'green'". 

If anyone can help me out, i would really appreciate it, thanks.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can probably keep some smaller fish (microrasboras, etc), but they will eat some shrimplets inevitably, but defefinitly fewer than more voracious fish as their mouths are very small so they can't consume the larger shrimp.

I'm in the same situation as yourself - I want to add some fish, so I'm thinking some really small mouthed fish like featherfin rainbows.

Also, the green shrimp will interbreed with your red cherries.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You could add a few of the smaller species of Corydoras, e.g. panda, or a larger group of the 'micro corydoras' species -- pygmaeus, hastatus or habrosus. Unlike larger cories, the 'micros' tend to spend more of their time up in the plants instead of down on the substrate. Cories are quite social, and are most interesting in a group of at least 5 or 6.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

bae said:


> You could add a few of the smaller species of Corydoras, e.g. panda, or a larger group of the 'micro corydoras' species -- pygmaeus, hastatus or habrosus. Unlike larger cories, the 'micros' tend to spend more of their time up in the plants instead of down on the substrate. Cories are quite social, and are most interesting in a group of at least 5 or 6.


I was thinking about dwarf corys - but i wanted to add some movement to the upper part of the tank. The shrimp provide plently of movement near the substrate and on the plants but its so bare near the top and in the middle.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> You can probably keep some smaller fish (microrasboras, etc), but they will eat some shrimplets inevitably, but defefinitly fewer than more voracious fish as their mouths are very small so they can't consume the larger shrimp.
> 
> I'm in the same situation as yourself - I want to add some fish, so I'm thinking some really small mouthed fish like featherfin rainbows.
> 
> Also, the green shrimp will interbreed with your red cherries.


I think i might end up giving the galaxy rasboras a try when i can find some. Let me know if you give the featherfin rainbows a try - i don't know if i'll be able to find any galaxy rasboras so i soon be looking for another fish instead. Are you sure the green shrimp would interbreed with my red cherries? the green shrimp are caridina while the cherries are neo-caridina.


----------

